# Algae? Biofilm? What is this white fog?



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

Been wondering for longer time what is this white, velvet type growth on my tank floor? Is it algae of some type or biofilm?

It comes and goes, usually not staying too many days. I have never seem shrimps eating it so maybe not algae..


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Probably a colony of protozoans. If you have a microscope, see what it is.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Probably a colony of protozoans. If you have a microscope, see what it is.


I don't have a microscope? If it is protozoans is it bad? What should be done?


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Probably a colony of protozoans. If you have a microscope, see what it is.


Got a better photo with macrolens.. Seems to be alive, moving...


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Could be paramecium. Do you have a bacteria bloom (hazy water)?
The paramecium is eating the bacteria for you. They're harmless and make good fry food.


----------



## Garuda2520 (May 2, 2021)

mistergreen said:


> Could be paramecium. Do you have a bacteria bloom (hazy water)?
> The paramecium is eating the bacteria for you. They're harmless and make good fry food.


Yes, that could explain this. I recently did some heavy trimming and removed a driftwood. After that there has been bacterial bloom in the water and water has been a little hazy in the bottom. Thank you for this. 

I clearly need to get a microscope also 🤔😁


----------



## ronnie (Feb 26, 2021)

Kinda makes me want to get a microscope just because... Take tank keeping and maintenance to a whole new world of nerdy and fun!


----------

